# Office 365 >  >  Data Validation & Conditional Formatting in Excel Web app

## a2zedgifts

Hi there,

One of my friend send me a link of excel file.. he is confirming that he has used validation and there should be a drop down box.. but when i am opening the same in office web app.. there was no limitation.. and few conditional formatting also not working..

however, when we open the same in Office 20013.. its was there and visible..
Do i need to change something in my browser or someone here also faced the same issue..

----------


## JosephP

data validation was added to the web app a couple months ago but I'm not sure how complete it is: http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-...june-2013.aspx
what kind of validation was used?

----------


## a2zedgifts

Hi josie..

i dont know why but in the provide link,  found file.. also has validation.. and it was also not editable..
where i am doing wrong..

https://skydrive.live.com/view.aspx?...ation'!F12

my validation is also same as mention in this file.

----------


## JosephP

what browser are you using? I copied the file to my skydrive and the dv appears in internet explorer but not in firefox

----------

